

Ants Swarm Like Brains Think - pmcpinto
http://nautil.us/issue/23/dominoes/ants-swarm-like-brains-think-rp

======
ColinWright
From the article:

    
    
        "Individually, an ant is dumb.
         But the colony? That’s where
         the intelligence is."
    

Contrast:

    
    
        "A person is smart.  People
         are dumb, panicky dangerous
         animals ... "
    
           -- Agent K, Men in Black.

